# Общий раздел > Чувства > Личность и её черты >  Грубиянство

## Irina

*В своей жизни мы часто сталкиваемся с необоснованной грубостью. Настроение безвозвратно испорчено, осадок черный на душе и хочется ответить тем же. Но…
Что делать? Как бороться и противостоять?
*

----------


## BiZ111

Очень много хамства и грубости. Даже от, на первый взгляд, развитых людей.
Тьфу-тьфу-тьфу и ещё раз тьфу - вот что надо делать  Игнорировать, если нет опыта бороться, и обязательно плевать и растирать  Шакалы...всегда были и будут

----------


## Banderlogen

А мне не грубит никто почему-то.
Может быть я просто не воспринимаю это как грубость. Хз.

----------


## Irina

Ненавижу грубость и грубиянство. Сталкиваюсь очень редко, в основном они даже не на меня направлены. Но коробит страшно. А как бороться с ними - ума не приложу.

----------


## ПаранойА

Да, отвратительно. Грубость теперь на каждом шагу. Я не обращаю внимания на таких товарищей, которые хамят

----------

